# boat swim platform



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

I am trying to help my father in law ( whom I like, LOL) to design a swim platform for his 28' off shore fishing boat. My question is, material, obviously teak is nice but there is no other wood on the boat, so he mentioned trex type synthetic decking material, I told him it will get hot and flex and it is very heavy, extruded aluminum (we are looking for a source) has been mentioned that can be electrostatically painted white to match and for durability. Any other ideas out there, he is a very good woodworker and has a well equiped shop but is looking for something low maintenance and that he can build himself with woodworking tools. the platform will be supported by aluminum tube brackets tht he plans to get built by the console topper guy.


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Mahogany with imron paint.


----------



## vans (May 13, 2010)

Have him make a pattern for a fiberglass platform, gelcoat should be easy to match, you can add all the reinforcement you need underneath


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

vans said:


> Have him make a pattern for a fiberglass platform, gelcoat should be easy to match, you can add all the reinforcement you need underneath


This is what I would do. Just build the platform with reinforcing ribs.

Any type of wooden platform is going to be a maintenance nightmare.

George


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Just out of curiosity why a swim platform on an offshore fishing boat? What make of boat is it? Does it have a transom door? How do you fight a fish off the stern around the platform with regular rods?


----------



## chrislittrell (Dec 19, 2010)

+1 on fiberglass. Mertons fiberglass is a great source. Very friendly and helpful used many times.


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

CaptRandy
he lives in New Hampshire and loves to fish for tuna and the platform would make it easier to get the fish in the boat. the sides (gunnals I beleive is the word) are high and it makes it diffucult and he also uses it for swimming ect, and it is very difficult to climb back in the boat, after falling overboard . he has mentioned fiberglass but it is alot of work to form, work and gel coat. I am not a boat guy but thought someone out there may have some experience with a project similar to this and may have an idea of a matierial I am unfamiliar with

thanks for the comment


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe contact Young's Fiberglass in New Jersey for ideas. I know without a transom door it is hard to get some fish in the cockpit, had a 500# blue marlin to get over transom with 4 guys all over 65 yrs old this summer. It died of a heart attack or it would have been released. Had to use a bowline as a sheave for lifting as a block and tackle was not available.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

CaptRandy said:


> Just out of curiosity why a swim platform on an offshore fishing boat? What make of boat is it? Does it have a transom door? How do you fight a fish off the stern around the platform with regular rods?


All of the later model offshore fishing boats I am familar with have "swim platforms."

I see a lot as I am frequently out in the Gulf in my Pursuit 3000 Express. Which has a platform.

If need be you get out on the platform to fight the fish. Seldom needed though. A good rodman can get the fish to the side of the boat.

George


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

You might get some good suggestions from http://forums.bateau2.com/index.php which is my "home port" when it comes to boat building


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

I fish out of New Jersey and all our boats have transom doors. Only the go fasts have them.


----------

